# button polyps



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

so I have a small frag, I'd say 10-15 polyps, that fell off the rock I had it mounted on. it was only on the sand for over night, and since I've put it back up, it's been closed for 2 or 3 days. it doesn't "appear" to by dying but, will it ever open back up?


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

If might just be in shock. give it some time and see what happens.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

ya give it some time, they dont like to be moved around. They grow a lot better also once you leave them somewhere and dont disturb them. I find the more they get moved around, the slower they spread and grow new polyps.


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

okay, thanks fellas. 
they are still closed, but I'll keep you all updated!


----------

